# Poor Vendetta lol



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yesterday we were outside playing fetch. When we play fetch I throw the ball across the yard and she leaps and grab the ball under the silver maple tree. Well yeterday she jumped so high she scared the robin that is nesting in that tree. The robin swooped down and started pecking poor Vendetta on the head. Vendetta looked at me like "what the heck did I do." After that when I threw the ball she looked at the tree first. :hammer:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll that is funny Sharon loll ...
I can just picture it , poor Vendetta her confused look must have been priceless ...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*rockin' Robin*

that is funny!!! So sorry Vendetta lol...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL... how funny was it when you first saw her looking up the tree before heading up.LOL wish you had it on video.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea it would have made a cute video. She is doing fine with the tree now but the robin comes and sits on a lower branch when we start playing out there.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

That robin might get her once, maybe twice, but it better watch out, that robin might get rocked !!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

omg thats too funny! poor Vandetta!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's funny  They always swoop at my cats in the front yard


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute story!! LoL - I didn't know Robins could be so territorial. I thought it was only blue jays


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

i saw a blue jay destroy this bird in front of my house. They are mean little boogers


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If a bird thinks its babies are in danger they will all attack.


----------

